# Food "Rotations"



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I noticed that many people here refer to their "food rotations" regarding using several different brands or types of food for their dogs.

Any explanation as to why? 

I can think of a few logical reasons such as varying protein source, but just wondering if there were more reasons and rhyme behind it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Variety is key in any diet. Why? Varying nutrition based on different protein sources and ingredients. While all kibbles are formulated to be complete in nutrition, there are differences based on each one. Its definitely a regular thing to rotate foods with members on here. If I fed kibble, I would rotate foods. If not for the different nutrients but just for the sake of change for my dog's palate. I would get really bored of eating the same thing day in and day out. Hope this helps.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^ Agreed.
I rotate my dogs food about very 2-3 months. I will feed a chicken based kibble, then a bison/venison based kibble, than a fish based kibble, and so on. My dogs love it and do wonderful. Not only do I rotate kibbles I also rotate with canned as well. Variety is key to a healthy diet. :smile:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> ^^^ Agreed.
> I rotate my dogs food about very 2-3 months. I will feed a chicken based kibble, then a bison/venison based kibble, than a fish based kibble, and so on. My dogs love it and do wonderful. Not only do I rotate kibbles I also rotate with canned as well. Variety is key to a healthy diet. :smile:


Agreed 
I rotate within the same manufacturer though, Orijen (Champion Pet Foods) between the adult, regional red, and 6 fish. Works out really great!


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> Agreed
> I rotate within the same manufacturer though, Orijen (Champion Pet Foods) between the adult, regional red, and 6 fish. Works out really great!


I do the same, works great.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's probably not a really big deal if a dog will eat a good, complete food but just the same, I do like varying the protein sources (poultry, red meat, fish) and plus, I'd get tired of eating the same thing every day; so too might my dog.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

I like to rotate flavors but stay with the same brand of food. I think my dogs enjoy a bit of a change


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i rotate flavors AND brands about every 2 months. my dogs get bored eating the same thing.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> i rotate flavors AND brands about every 2 months. my dogs get bored eating the same thing.


When you rotate do you still phase the new food in over a week or so? My dog will only eat the small kibbles so I would pretty much have to rotate brands as well.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i just take about 3 days to do the transition.
not all dogs can handle switching in 3 days, and switching so often. mine do fine though.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Back when I was feeding kibble (I raw feed now) I would buy several brands and mix them together instead of just rotating through them. Would switch it up each time with different mixes. It always worked for us.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think many kibble feeders do this because there is a risk of imbalancing nutrients by mixing different kibbles. This is why rotations are better I guess, I could be wrong though...someone correct me if I am.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thats why i do not mix kibble, just rotate.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I don't think many kibble feeders do this because there is a risk of imbalancing nutrients by mixing different kibbles. This is why rotations are better I guess, I could be wrong though...someone correct me if I am.


Oops! That's what I did back in the day... If somebody knows with any certainty, please let us know!


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oops! That's what I did back in the day... If somebody knows with any certainty, please let us know!


Mixing a complete food with another complete food, does not make an "un"complete food. I mix 2 different kibbles regularly, and have never experienced a problem. 

This is the same thing as NEVER mix raw with kibble, which makes no sense to me either, and has proven to be a myth.


----------

